# why wont my pigeons mate



## jony ortega (Jul 4, 2010)

my homers i got 2 homer that were paired up but wont mate the male does the dance but just wont get on the hen also the hen just runs around and doent seem to want to mate but they lay together i seperated them but still no luck what might be the problem


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How old are they?


----------



## jony ortega (Jul 4, 2010)

Trees Gray said:


> How old are they?


2 years old female about 1 half


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how long have you had them?


----------



## jony ortega (Jul 4, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> how long have you had them?


1 month my other pigeon had chicks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jony ortega said:


> 1 month my other pigeon had chicks


perhaps one month is not long enough for the hen to feel comfortable to make a family there.. give them all they need, nest box, nest bowl, no singles in with them to cause stress or trouble.. feed well and give clean water..and wait it out.. unless you were sold two male birds....


Fertile male / fertile female = two fertile eggs except when the sperm is blocked from reaching the egg 
Fertile male / infertile female = zero eggs 
Infertile male / fertile female = two infertile eggs 
Infertile male / infertile female = zero eggs 
Fertile female / fertile female = four infertile eggs 
Fertile female / infertile female = two infertile eggs 
Male any / male any = zero eggs


----------



## jony ortega (Jul 4, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> perhaps one month is not long enough for the hen to feel comfortable to make a family there.. give them all they need, nest box, nest bowl, no singles in with them to cause stress or trouble.. feed well and give clean water..and wait it out.. unless you were sold two male birds....
> 
> 
> Fertile male / fertile female = two fertile eggs except when the sperm is blocked from reaching the egg
> ...


well i can prove one is a female and one a male usually ive had many pigeon 2 weeks latter ive had eggs ive always had problem with white pigeons i dont know why


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jony ortega said:


> well i can prove one is a female and one a male usually ive had many pigeon 2 weeks latter ive had eggs ive always had problem with white pigeons i dont know why


I know what you mean, I have had new pigeons lay a few day after arrival, they had to as that is where they were in their cycle, but they did not sit and do a good job of it as they were too new and stressed.. when they get comfey they will get it together.... can't control mother nature..


----------



## fireman (Apr 2, 2011)

Just wondering why you said that you have problems with white pigeons mating?


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

ive had gay pigeons lol


----------

